# Cece's Summer Salad



## kitchenelf (Jun 10, 2004)

CECE'S SUMMER SALAD

1 cup of fresh yellow pear tomato's
1 cup fresh cherry tomato's
1 handful of fresh mint leaves
4 Pepperchini's chopped
3 Banana peppers chopped
1 large Lime squeeze on salad as a dressing

Chop, Toss, and Mix.. Fast and yummy..
Goes great with fish

Serve it all with a ICE COLD glass of Blackberry Wine.

**originally posted by Gemini Cook to go along with this dish Cece's Grilled Fish and Tartar Sauce


----------

